# Losing weight with cocaine



## fellowes (Mar 1, 2009)

I have been fat all my life and I want to lose weight. I eat healthy and exercise. I've done this my whole life and I am still fat. I don't have a thyroid or any other medical problem like that that would mess with my weight. So I talked to this one guy and he had the same problem so he did coke for 5 month's and lost 112lbs. I was thinking of doing some for a few month's too. Here's the question's. Since I am fat and then speed my heart up with coke wouldn't I have a good chance of heart attack? How much should I start with? How much will the amount to start off with cost? Thanks 

*Remember- I'm not into this drug to get high I just want to lose weight.* 

P.S. RIU.ORG please don't lock this I'm gonna do it anyway but want to know certain facts hell some of the facts may even deture me from it 


P.S.S. I'm 5 11 and weigh 302lbs and i'm 18 (If this helps with anything)


----------



## robert 14617 (Mar 1, 2009)

don't do it go to a doctor and get prescription help it will still be cheaper and you may even live through it


----------



## bradlyallen2 (Mar 1, 2009)

robert 14617 said:


> don't do it go to a doctor and get prescription help it will still be cheaper and you may even live through it


"Cocaine is a hell of a drug"
-Rick James (Bitch!)


----------



## Valvenis (Mar 1, 2009)

Fucking retarded wow.... smoke weed and keep away from those munchies and you will lose weight.


----------



## Valvenis (Mar 1, 2009)

BTW It would cost you Atleast 10 Grand in cocaine to use it for 6 month's plus you would be addicted like a motherfucker


----------



## Shift (Mar 1, 2009)

LOL...
This is not the way to lose weight kid.


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 1, 2009)

meth would be much faster. i don't recommend it though.


----------



## Boogaloo Bud (Mar 1, 2009)

Valvenis said:


> Fucking retarded wow.... smoke weed and keep away from those munchies and you will lose weight.


I lost 60 pounds from keeping away from munchie food. lol Went from 220 to 160.


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 1, 2009)

Valvenis said:


> Fucking retarded wow.... smoke weed and keep away from those munchies and you will lose weight.


the insults are not tolerated around here. you have now been warned.


----------



## 420ganja420 (Mar 1, 2009)

crack will make you loose weight really really fast. In fact, coke will suppress your appetite (causing you to loose weight) and so will crack. Smoking cigarettes and drinking will do the same.

I HIGHLY dont recommend you do the drugs though (unless its like 99% pure coke) because the coke out not is so cut up and dealers add more shit to it (including meth) to get you hooked. Pure cocaine is not that addictive (just about as addictive as weed is). I mean you dont seriously think coke got popular by making you a hardcore drug user and making you feel like shit when your done do you? Go back to the 80's when coke was pure.

Ask your doctor to give you a medication that will help you with your appetite and then see a physician/nutrition about getting proper exercise and a proper meal plan going. Doing straight drugs will not help you.


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 1, 2009)

i know a few fat meth heads. lol i few fat crack heads out there as well. 

i'd go with diet and exercise. start riding a 10 speed for 2 hours a day. go on long rides in the country. it's relaxing and rewarding.


----------



## fellowes (Mar 1, 2009)

My doctor won't help me he said i'm just naturally big and i've been to a couple and they said the same


----------



## robert 14617 (Mar 1, 2009)

the biggest problem with the drugs is the hungry hang overs i never lost weight back in the late eighties now its just some smoke and the occasional rum and diet pepsi


----------



## Boogaloo Bud (Mar 1, 2009)

fellowes said:


> I have been fat all my life and I want to lose weight. I eat healthy and exercise. I've done this my whole life and I am still fat. I don't have a thyroid or any other medical problem like that that would mess with my weight. So I talked to this one guy and he had the same problem so he did coke for 5 month's and lost 112lbs. I was thinking of doing some for a few month's too. Here's the question's. Since I am fat and then speed my heart up with coke wouldn't I have a good chance of heart attack? How much should I start with? How much will the amount to start off with cost? Thanks
> 
> *Remember- I'm not into this drug to get high I just want to lose weight.*
> 
> ...


 I can't even believe your contemplating this. You wanna lose weight....not so much the health. A lot of people smoke weed because it does virually no damage to their body. Your contemplating using a drug that has been known to cause fatalities and permenent damage just to lose weight. What are you gonna do when you lose the weight? You're gonna gain it all back unless you figure out why your gaining weight in the first place. I don't think you wanna "live" your life with a cocain habit going through hundreds of grand.

I've tried coke once before and I'm not in any hurry to try it again. I like feeling my face after I take a drug.....


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 1, 2009)

fellowes said:


> My doctor won't help me he said i'm just naturally big and i've been to a couple and they said the same


what does that mean?  some dr's are ................. never mind. they just helped me so i gotta be nice.


----------



## fellowes (Mar 1, 2009)

the 10 speed lol i stopped doing that i wasn't losing weight all that was happening was my legs got pure muscle and then i couldn't fit into a lot of my pants i think the reason i'm fat is because when i was small my dad was a bodybuilder and he use to give me roids maybe that is whats wrong with me


----------



## robert 14617 (Mar 1, 2009)

Height Weight Table - Overweight, *Obesity*, Normal Weight your over weight your not telling the truth my wife is a RN ...no dr would say that....


----------



## 420ganja420 (Mar 1, 2009)

Boogaloo Bud said:


> I can't even believe your contemplating this. You wanna lose weight....not so much the health. A lot of people smoke weed because it does virually no damage to their body. Your contemplating using a drug that has been known to cause fatalities and permenent damage just to lose weight. What are you gonna do when you lose the weight? You're gonna gain it all back unless you figure out why your gaining weight in the first place. I don't think you wanna "live" your life with a cocain habit going through hundreds of grand.
> 
> I've tried coke once before and I'm not in any hurry to try it again. I like feeling my face after I take a drug.....


Thats what we are all telling him. Doing drugs will not solve your problem. They will just replace them with an even bigger problem. And if you think you wont get addicted i can sure as hell guarantee you will after the first week. Coke will only last about 20 minutes - 7 hours depending on how much you take and the purity and how you take it. And then after that your appetite will return and you will get hungry again. So you will do more coke and then its just a cycle to where your only binging on coke and then you cant stop even if you lost the weight you wanted to loose.


----------



## fellowes (Mar 1, 2009)

robert 14617 said:


> Height Weight Table - Overweight, *Obesity*, Normal Weight your over weight your not telling the truth my wife is a RN ...no dr would say that....


I swear to god i'm not lying i have no reason to


----------



## robert 14617 (Mar 1, 2009)

find a specialist or dietitian


----------



## fellowes (Mar 1, 2009)

What does the high feel like?


----------



## MrBaker (Mar 1, 2009)

Hmmm. I wanna help ya man. I'm not tryin' to be a dick, but it isn't fair that people like me can sit around all day and eat oreos and have 10% body fat and weigh 130 lbs.

Don't do the coke. As other people have said, its cut with so much other crap and its very expensive. Even if you are somehow lucky enough to find someone without all the other stuff in it, it'll still be expensive. 

What kind of diets have you tried, or if you haven't tried any with a name (good) what have you reduced your diet to? I don't want to insult you, but I've seen people goin' on "diets" that still eat ham n cheese sandwiches, and lotsa carbs...and a diet coke.

You don't need to do any of the name diets like Macrobio (you don't have cancer), SouthBeach (eh, the least evil for the right people, but its not a good one for people that are serious about losing a bunch of weight), or Atkins (omg please don't do this. you'll feel crappy, then starve yourself and then end up binge eating).

I suggest staying busy (I forget to eat, and stress suppresses my apetite), not that my example is good but boredom leads to food sometimes (drugs for me). Ridin' a bike like FDD said is good. I always prefered swimming and hiking.

You can use drugs to help lose weight, but relying on them may put you in a bad spot if you don't watch it. I've been able to skip meals with pot (yeah, wtf kind of oddity am I?), I have a friend that can skip meals for clove cigarettes, and another girl that swears by coke/adderall binges once every 2 months to stay slim. I don't think its good behavior to control weight with drugs, but some people swear by those berries that suppress apetite, and laxatives.

You could always start liftin' weights and just become fuckin' built like a shithouse and beat the shit out of anyone that used to call you fat. Honestly, best diet I ever saw was stress combined with only eating yogurt, cereal, and then a large meal with a piece of chicken and some veggies pretty much every day.


----------



## Chilly Willy (Mar 1, 2009)

fellowes said:


> What does the high feel like?


Feels good. but it only lasts 10 minutes, then you need more and more and more.

You will needs lots of money. Grandma's checkbook? Dad's bigscreen? when those are gone there's always little brothers piggy bank or prostitution.

You will lose the weight and your teeth. You will get to see what prison is like(really cool).
You will also experience the joys of living in a homeless shelter.

Cut the crap and go on a diet. You don't really want to know what coke is like.


----------



## fellowes (Mar 1, 2009)

MrBaker said:


> Hmmm. I wanna help ya man. I'm not tryin' to be a dick, but it isn't fair that people like me can sit around all day and eat oreos and have 10% body fat and weigh 130 lbs.
> 
> Don't do the coke. As other people have said, its cut with so much other crap and its very expensive. Even if you are somehow lucky enough to find someone without all the other stuff in it, it'll still be expensive.
> 
> ...


Thanks you gave the best answer I'm gonna try this and then get back on this thread in a few weeks to update how i did


----------



## Boogaloo Bud (Mar 1, 2009)

fellowes said:


> Thanks you gave the best answer I'm gonna try this and then get back on this thread in a few weeks to update how i did


 Good luck with the weight loss man, I thought for a long time I wasn't going to lose any weight. My biggest problem was not taking myself seriously. I guess I just didn't think I could lose it. 

Once you find something that works for you ( and I hope it's not coke) you should find it easier. Different methods work better for different people.


----------



## caliboy80 (Mar 1, 2009)

if u done that ud end up killing yourself, coke fuckes wit ur head after doing it 2 much...


----------



## shepj (Mar 1, 2009)

there are better ways to lose weight than coke.. How about clenbuterol or albuterol? Ephedrine works good.. if you're real balsy (and read a fuck ton) you can lose a lot of weight on DNP (dinitrophenol).


----------



## Valvenis (Mar 1, 2009)

Btw Ganja I wasnt calling him "Fucking Retarded" I was saying that to the idea of doing a life destroying drug to lose some weight. Anyway dude I've been a big dude All of my life was around 300 pounds from about 16-20 But as I got older I just started losing weight cause you dont get nearly as hungry as you do growing up..

Fellowes just keep living dont do stupid shit. Doctor's most of the time are dumbshits who dont care about anything but money and want to get you out of the hospital as fast as you came in.

You wernt born big as you said you dont have a thyroid problem. 

Remember it's alot easier to lose weight than it is to gain it.

Again let me stress at your age you shouldnt touch ANYTHING besides marijuana from my own personal experience I can say hard drugs ruin your health and your life and they do it FAST I'm talking couple weeks into hard drugs and your fucking hooked and theirs no looking back..


----------



## UnKlE SaM (Mar 1, 2009)

i cant believe this. DIET and EXERCISE. RUN you ass of LIFT them weights EAT like a healthy person dont think eating less will help you lose weight. you need a PROPER diet. think of it like growing pot, give you body all the carbs vits and nutes it needs do a little training and you will see results guranteed everytime. you just have to put the time and mind into it. if you have never exercised before its a shock to yo body at first but soon you get used to it and around that time you will be like hey look at the fat that somehow turned into a six pack. make sure you dont over eat wich is hard to do for an active 18 year old and dont work out every day try 2 days a week then move to every other day when you feel ya can.

the end


----------



## Ghost420 (Mar 1, 2009)

this may sound strage but drinking coffee high makes you lose weight no joke. 

cannabis makes you hungry because the active ingredient THC agonizes the natural cannaboid receptor in your brain and triggers an unknown pathway that is known to stimulate hunger. IE the munchies. However cannabis also stimulates low levels of dopamine which make you feel euphoric. coffee stops the re-uptake(antiaggionst) of dopamine (which is why it is effective for ADD people). this is why if u drink coffee at to early of a high it can make it platau easily. then coffees appitite supressing properties are made to last much longer. these are observed resluts i have had. lost 3 LBs a week.


----------



## crunked (Mar 1, 2009)

taking coke to lose weight is like taking heroin to ease a migraine...


----------



## CreepyStevie69 (Mar 2, 2009)

hey man good luck with the weight loss


----------



## pamaris (Mar 2, 2009)

Well there has been some excellent advice here- everyone does seem to agree (me included) that doing coke for just about any reason these days is not worth the destruction it can cause. Enough has been said about that- but take it from another one who has seen it- just DO NOT do hard drugs.

Let's face it, high school is hell- that much more so if you are overweight. Just do yourself a favor and learn to love the real you- the inside you and let it show on the outside. No this isn't Sesame Street; I know it sounds corny but it is true that the happiest people- thin or fat- are comfortable in their own skin, and weight actually has nada to do with it. Anorexics/ bulimics are thin but not happy.

Seriously, I am female, 32- thin, cute, blonde- 5'- 98lbs- and with the body. I have been all over the map in the body image department (up to 170lbs after baby1-- this is a lot if you are the size of Tinkerbell). I've been sexy & I've been frumpy (tho not anymore- the frumpiness was simply my sadness showing on the outside). However, when I do hear that someone is 300lbs at 18 years old the first thing I think of is emotional eating. My weight gain was due to physical complications, so the weight loss was simple. I just did South Beach & changed my lifestyle. That was easy, because there was nothing behind it. You need to be honest with yourself though if you are binging or rewarding yourself on any level with food. The issue isn't the weight- it is the emotions underneath the eating.

In all honesty, those emotions are tough, but if you really want to lose it (the weight and the sad emotions), you will have to do the time. You may (very likely) have to go to counseling to deal with this issue: why the hell did your dad give you roids when you were a kid!!!???!! !! ?? !! There is something very seriously wrong with that. Also, if your dad did do such a thing, there are huge red flags and issues that you will have to deal with relating to your childhood & your dad's (the bodybuilder) feelings towards you (the "fat" kid). (And when you do go to counseling, you WILL have to go THERE, or it will be a waste of time).

There is a whole hell of a lot going on here. I'm not terribly old but I've seen a lot & sometimes I'm wise... I am telling you the truth that the sooner you deal with these issues, the better. The decisions you make now in relation to this problem you are having will impact the next decade of your life. I do wish you all the best and I hope you have the courage to tackle this.

Just another thought- plenty- yes plenty of big guys get hot girls (or guys if that is your thing). It is all about your attitude, your personality, and being comfortable in your own skin. We (females) want to be the star of the show anyway, so most of us don't care if we are better looking than our guys. I think this is usually the case.

You may come back and say I've got it all wrong but I've seen enough to know that I don't. Actually, do me a favor and don't reply to this post; just consider it carefully. You can be happy in your own skin, but you'll have to walk the hard road (you won't regret it).

p.s. If you do lose the weight, but ignore the issues, you WILL simply swap food for a new addiction that will damage you in different ways than being overweight, but will make you no happier.


----------



## pamaris (Mar 2, 2009)

Final thought- I don't know what or how much your dad gave you in terms of steroids but you need to get to an endocrinologist, tell them the situation and get a full blood workup. You may not have an underactive thyroid, but the roids could have caused a testosterone imbalance (not enough) or an estrogen imbalance (yes men have estrogen- steroid use can cause men to have too much). Or a myriad of other problems that will need a good doctor to get to the bottom of.


----------



## Hoochy (Mar 3, 2009)

You goto be kidding? coke of all drugs?

No offence, but a doctor is definetly the way to go.
If your exercising and eating well then you'd be losing weight. You obviously consider a walk up and down the street as exercise, and eating well is only 1 tub of icecream a day..

No offence, but everyone has the ability to lose weight with the correct dietry requirements along with a exercise routine that makes you want to throw up at the end of each session. Thats exercise. Those fuckers on the biggest loser lose 80kg's in the space of 2 months. So this is more than possible to do if your willing to set your mind to it. You obviously don't want to put in the effort to lose weight, instead just want an easy way out.

For you to suggest taking coke is a bloody joke in itself. Wake up and smell the flowers. Eat BETTER, and RUN every morning and everynight with an attempt at as many push-up's and sit-up's as possible.

IF for some reason your not willing to put the effort in and you don't care about your existance on thise earth then take ICE. It reduces your appetite and you'll lose weight fast. Have fun coming down though with little amount of sleep 

I apologize if I sound rude and blunt, but to consider such a thing places you in the catergory 'IDIOT' of which is just above 'DICKHEAD'.

Happy exercising.


----------



## mmmsticky (Mar 3, 2009)

haha wow. first time ive ever heard of someone trying to lose weight with coke.


----------



## FLoJo (Mar 3, 2009)

wow bro, drugs r bad mmmkay..

drugs will do nothing but harm you, take the advice you have received here. 

im guessing you have not gotten serious about your weight loss because it is impossible, yes i said it impossible for anyone to be fat if they get proper exercise and eat healthy.

you need put your body into a state of ketosis. ketosis is basically where your body reaches a metabolic stage where instead of storing fat, your body is converting fat into energy.. to reach this you need to understand a couple of things..

first of all FAT in food does not equal FAT in your body.. the only thing that your body converts into fat is carbohydrates.. yes carbs.. there are good carbs, and bad carbs.. simple carbs like sugars and bleached wheat are simple carbs.. they have zero nutritional value and easily convert to fat.. complex carbs such as whole wheat and oatmeal are harder for the body to break down, which means you use more of the energy stored in them, instead of storing it in your body as fat, and it has more nutritional value.

also your eating habits play a HUGE role in achieving a state of ketosis. the human body operates subconsciously under a feast or famine mentality.. if it is constantly recieving food, it will constantly burn it off and not store it as fat and conserve the energy. not only that bud food digesting uses more energy than any other function in our body, so naturally making it work more often means you burn more energy.

that being said i will tell you how to start dropping mad weight.. a few easy things you can do and i promise you that if you do this for 3 weeks you will lose 15-20 lbs.. no joke

first of all drink nothing but water, and lots of it.. flush the toxins out of your body, and dont drink sodas or energy drinks or any of that crap that is loaded with sugar.. sugar is simple carbs..

cut back on all the bad carbs that you can like white bread, cereal, candy bars, chips, fried stuff (chicken, french fries), white pastas, pizza, deserts, etc.. 

if you do eat like a sandwhich or the occasional pasta eat whole weat only, or some oatmeal for breakfast.. they burn slower and are harder to break down and you get more nutritional value out of them.. they are better in every way.

eat lots of meat and protien like turkey, chicken, beef, fish, lamb, pork, and eggs.. lots of eggs.. eggs are the most protien packed nutritional meal there is in my opinion. good snacks are beef jerky and low carb protein shakes and nuts like almonds, peanuts, cashews etc..

eat lots of greens, salads, grilled or steamed veggies, and fruits.. apples oranges grapes all that good shit.. eat fruits as deserts because they have lots more sugars but they are complex sugars, not processed sugars like in a snickers bar.

eat all through the day, eggs for breakfast before school, a protien shake or some beef jerkey or an apple, or yogurt before lunch, some grilled chicken n a salad for lunch, a turkey sandwich on whole weat for supper, then some steak and grilled veggies or pork chops for dinner.. this will keep your body constantly churning through food and you will burn more energy through the day, and your body will not store anything and your body will achieve ketosis.

now lastly and most importantly.. once your body gets in ketosis (which you can get some ketosis strips you pee on to tell you when your body has achieved a ketosis state) take advantage of it to the fullest by excersizing.. this will exponentially increase your weight loss and take advantage of your increased metabolic rate..

all you gotta do is raise your heart rate for 20 minutes a day 5 times a week..

ideally you would want to work out 3 times a week for an hour, and run, jog, ride a bike etc. 2 times a week for 30 minutes to an hour.. this will literally melt fat off of you i am not kidding..

i promise you from the bottom of my heart this will work for you, it takes some planning and dedication, but will be much healthier for you in the long run and wont cost near what it would do start blowing lines of coke for 6 months... this is a little strict but once you get to your ideal weight you can start having more carbs and being more relaxed but make sure just to stay away from junk food and always eat complex carbs like whole wheats and grains. 

it becomes a lifestyle and not a diet, it is more healthy, and not only will you look better, but you will feel better and have more energy.. you are a reflection of what you eat, and how you live, and if you eat right and exersize right, you cant be fat.. its just not possible.. i have heard all the excuses but in reality unless you have a severe medical condtion like thyroid problems then you cant go wrong.. 

just try it out and tweak it, do some research on nutrition and ketosis.. but i promise you bro you dont wanna go down the drug path, it is a dark road to nowhere, and you will regret it till the day you die... if you try what i listed above, i promise you that you will lose 15-20 lbs in 3 weeks to a month.. thats if you really hit it hard.. but the thing is you can say what you want to everone else, but you cant lie to yourself.. good luck brotha


----------



## Krayven Sumhead (Mar 3, 2009)

Habitual tuggin helps lose weight and it's good for the heart, too. At least 7 times a day.


----------



## mmmsticky (Mar 3, 2009)

Krayven Sumhead said:


> Habitual tuggin helps lose weight and it's good for the heart, too. At least 7 times a day.


7 times!... is that even possible?


----------



## AsbestosToast (Mar 3, 2009)

Losing weight is simple math. Carbs consumed (food) less than carbs burned (excercise) equals weight loss. Scientifically, the energy has to come from somewhere. If a full on diet and excercise plan isn't your thing, just go for walks or a bike ride every day, and try to watch what you eat overall. Less carbs, like everyone said. There are forums just like this one for excercising and losing weight instead of growing. There, you might find the information and encouragement you need. Good luck


----------



## shepj (Mar 3, 2009)

Weight loss is simple math.. so is weight gain. Let's say you need 2000 calories to maintain your body weight. Let's also say you want to lose 1lb a week (I know not much), you'd cut 500 calories a day from your diet. This would make you intake 1500 calories a day (or 3500 less calories a week). The same goes for gaining weight, 500 extra calories will result in 3500 calories by the end of the week (hence, you'll gain 1lb). 

What you want to do is space meals apart, so tiny proportions maybe 6 times a day.. that will fill you up, keep your insuling levels steady, and allow you to control your calorie intake.

Like I said before, if you want to lose weight.. try ephedrine or if you're up for a lot of reading, DNP (Dinitrophenol).. but coke isn't the answer.


----------



## KindGrower (Mar 4, 2009)

Blow is only fun when your shitfaced, at least for me. I don't come down that bad at all when I'm drunk....even though I'm sure it's terrible for you. I wouldn't suggest doing it for weight loss,j or at all for that matter, but just like the quote from earlier in the thread...."cocaine is a hell of a drug." We all know who said that. Stick with the herb.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 4, 2009)

Ask your doc for some adderall.It helps with energy levels.Also, if you're gonna work out, (which you should), try to build muscle...it burns fat,so the more you have, the more you burn.And your skin won't hang because of rapid weight loss. It took a lot of guyts to post your weight on this forum, especially when folks can be less than kind here, sometimes.Just remember, not everyone is healthy at 115....you're different,just like everyone else.Make sure you're only doing this for YOU and your health, not because you think it will make you more desirable, lovable, etc.Slow, steady weight loss is much better than rapid, excessive weight loss.You just get to where you FEEL good, not where everyone says you should be.Good luck.


fellowes said:


> I have been fat all my life and I want to lose weight. I eat healthy and exercise. I've done this my whole life and I am still fat. I don't have a thyroid or any other medical problem like that that would mess with my weight. So I talked to this one guy and he had the same problem so he did coke for 5 month's and lost 112lbs. I was thinking of doing some for a few month's too. Here's the question's. Since I am fat and then speed my heart up with coke wouldn't I have a good chance of heart attack? How much should I start with? How much will the amount to start off with cost? Thanks
> 
> *Remember- I'm not into this drug to get high I just want to lose weight.*
> 
> ...


----------



## Zacarino (Mar 4, 2009)

Hey bro. If you are really into doing drugs... you might just want to do the lesser form of coke. Get some XR adderall. It'll last a long time, and most of the effects are beneficial. You'll focus better, have tons of energy... blah blah.. you entirely lose your appetite.. and your ability to sleep.. so dont do it at night. I've done it a few times when i was studying for a test and it worked wonders... you'll be really talkative and all. It's a LOT better than coke.

Addy is still really psychologically addictive though... (but not physical!). I know lot's of people who use it to stay skinny -_- lol. I don't advise or suggest you do this, or any drug for this, but I think this is definitely an equally effective lesser evil. 

Pills range $3-5 where im from


----------



## Zacarino (Mar 4, 2009)

Also... you shouldn't stay on adderall daily for more than a few months tops. If you get up to 5 or 6 months or more... your body will stop producing regular amounts of a chemical it normally does to help you focus (adderall basically acts as adding a lot more of this chemical) because it's become depended on the help of adderall....

it's really effective but really addictive...


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 4, 2009)

My 30 day supply of 30 mg Adderall XR,without insurance, costs me anywhere from 165 to 200, because the prices seem to fluctuate.


----------



## DontDoDrugs (Mar 4, 2009)

wooooow.. umm ok. hydroxycut could be a better choice 
well i knew a guy that got into coke and he did loose like 30 pounds.. but i guess his stuff he was getting was being laced with meth.. and when he found out he started buying straight meth.. right now hes like 40 lbs lighter and i think most of the weight lost was in his brain cus hes really dumb and doesent care about anything but his meth. its not a path you wanna go down.. it can be a one way dead end bro.. and kicking meth or coke addiction.. good luck with that.


----------



## ganja man23 (Mar 4, 2009)

shepj said:


> Weight loss is simple math.. so is weight gain. Let's say you need 2000 calories to maintain your body weight. Let's also say you want to lose 1lb a week (I know not much), you'd cut 500 calories a day from your diet. This would make you intake 1500 calories a day (or 3500 less calories a week). The same goes for gaining weight, 500 extra calories will result in 3500 calories by the end of the week (hence, you'll gain 1lb).
> 
> What you want to do is space meals apart, so tiny proportions maybe 6 times a day.. that will fill you up, keep your insuling levels steady, and allow you to control your calorie intake.
> 
> Like I said before, if you want to lose weight.. try ephedrine or if you're up for a lot of reading, DNP (Dinitrophenol).. but coke isn't the answer.


Yeah, exactly. Listen to him because what he says is right. If you burn more calories then you ingest; you'll lose the weight and it's simple biology that you will. By doing coke you may be solving one problem but honestly you're creating another one bro. Peace and good luck


----------



## Cheech Wizard (Mar 4, 2009)

I dont reccomend starting a coke habit kid... If you eat right and exercise, you are doing the right thing. How often do you exersice? I had a 300 pound friend and he just started walking. Walking all the time for like 2-3 hours a day. Its a year later, hes still walking around but he lost at least 150lbs... I have the opposite problem I cant gain weight


----------



## VaporBros (Mar 4, 2009)

What it really is, is your 18 and your going through a phase. It will die out soon enough. I did coke when i was like 16-18. It got messy but Ill never buy it again. Hell, gimme a line and ill do it but nothin really more. Your a teenager, its what you fools do. Just dont get hooked on it because your just getting hooked on drywall dust or baking soda...


----------



## sittinherebored (Mar 4, 2009)

VaporBros said:


> What it really is, is your 18 and your going through a phase. It will die out soon enough. I did coke when i was like 16-18. It got messy but Ill never buy it again. Hell, gimme a line and ill do it but nothin really more. Your a teenager, its what you fools do. Just dont get hooked on it because your just getting hooked on drywall dust or baking soda...


damn angry old people, you drive slow, its what you old fools do...


----------



## shepj (Mar 4, 2009)

Whoever is recommending amphetamine for weightloss, I hope you're kidding. It's a great way to lose a huge amount of weight in the smallest amount of time, breaking the addiction is also something pretty fun to do... not to mention all the days you will go without eating or sleeping (yeah, real fun way to lose weight!). If you guys aren't offering a legit weight loss routine.. then just stick to posting about other shit..


----------



## fellowes (Mar 4, 2009)

Well I have another problem. I got some kickers 80 hour energy spray from walmart and when I was spraying it nothing happend. So I chugged the other half of the bottle and I got warm,numb,tingly,jittery,scared,and thought I was gonna die. I talked to a couple people and they said that sounds like a coke high. I hated the feeling and it was the worst day in my life and I will never forget it. I am never gonna think of doing coke again if it is like that and how people get addicted to that feeling is beyond me. It does suppress appetite though LOL but i'm just gonna stick to regular diet!!!


----------



## sittinherebored (Mar 4, 2009)

fellowes said:


> Well I have another problem. I got some kickers 80 hour energy spray from walmart and when I was spraying it nothing happend. So I chugged the other half of the bottle and I got warm,numb,tingly,jittery,scared,and thought I was gonna die. I talked to a couple people and they said that sounds like a coke high. I hated the feeling and it was the worst day in my life and I will never forget it. I am never gonna think of doing coke again if it is like that and how people get addicted to that feeling is beyond me. It does suppress appetite though LOL but i'm just gonna stick to regular diet!!!


that 80hour energy stuff has a shitload of niacine in it. thats probly what you felt. i bought it for a friend to help him pass a drug test and when i bought some i just didnt get very hungry. your not sopposed to chung the bottle though. lol


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 4, 2009)

I get prescribed adderall,and I'm not addicted.I don't take as much as the doc prescribes, and I don't take it every day like he prescribes, but, then, I always adjust my dosage on all meds. If he takes a low does for energy,it may help him over the hump.


shepj said:


> Whoever is recommending amphetamine for weightloss, I hope you're kidding. It's a great way to lose a huge amount of weight in the smallest amount of time, breaking the addiction is also something pretty fun to do... not to mention all the days you will go without eating or sleeping (yeah, real fun way to lose weight!). If you guys aren't offering a legit weight loss routine.. then just stick to posting about other shit..


----------



## VaporBros (Mar 4, 2009)

sittinherebored said:


> damn angry old people, you drive slow, its what you old fools do...



haha im 21!!


----------



## Ak bong rippa (Mar 4, 2009)

Why Would you risk That much of your life to get skinny. How about smoke some dro. Eat some donuts and sit on your ass and watch some tv or play xbox live. fuck everything else besides weed


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 4, 2009)

Hey fellowes...cheer up, I love ya. [youtube]QIgNFa83dTo[/youtube]


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 4, 2009)

Here's another. [youtube]ASABX5v3RVw[/youtube] BIG love!!!!


----------



## fellowes (Mar 5, 2009)

I changed my mind i'm just gonna drink 80 hour energy and workout. It supress your appetite good!!!


----------



## Cheech Wizard (Mar 5, 2009)

Dude just eat right and exercise, dont kill yourself. Walk around outside, thats the best thing you can do. All these people going to gyms makes me laugh.. How ridiculous! Just walk around outdoors


----------



## ANC (Mar 5, 2009)

It will make you loose alot more than weight... been there got the tshirt ful of holes...


----------



## parajana (Mar 5, 2009)

Losing weight using a substance like that will only cause you to lose it and gain it right back... Im sorry i have to say this but your body is a tool not an ornament so love it or learn to love it and you will realize that you must treat it well and taking that shit only leads me to assume that you dont love yourself its a selfish idea and im sure there are people out there that love you. so keep working out ant eat healthy. my sister did it!! and LOVE!!


----------



## BloodShot420 (Mar 5, 2009)

if you are gonna use drugs to curb your appetite, Adderall or Aderall XR is 100x better than coke...

it would cost you like $200 in blow to keep up with someone on an Adderall XR.

adderall is also regulated (NOT cut), and pretty easy for any kid in high school to get if you just say you cant pay attention... (its for ADD or ADHD)

and adderall has no shaky feelings of being geeked out, and gives you a mental edge over everyone else by not caring how long or hard you have to concentrate to get something done... wikipedia refers to this as "hyperfocusing" - which is why kids buy it, so they can write a research paper (that they have had a month to do) in about 12-18 hrs - and get a good grade on it. and if you are on adderall while you do this, eating, sleeping, and pissing are just annoying and get in your way.

for me, an infrequent user, as much time as i'm on the adderall, i'll spend the same amount of time sleeping the next day... in a deep, dark, dont fuck with me, kind of sleep.

fuck blow


----------



## mtlseven (Mar 5, 2009)

so if weight is a problem coke is gona be worst.

My friend use to be addicted to it i know. he fucked everyone over he had to steal to get coke cause its expensive. Getting rid of a problem with a problem is not good.

There's other way i am sure. Its not something easy but if you realy want something you have to fight for it.

Ive heard that spicy food makes you loose weight.

And seriously there's side effect to coke.


----------



## Krayven Sumhead (Mar 5, 2009)

I guess I'm gonna have to try me some of that adderall. Chew it? Snort it?? Smoke it?? Does it keep you awake too??


----------



## BloodShot420 (Mar 5, 2009)

just eat it... the non XR ones you can chew, but the XRs are capsules.

if you can get some XRs they will keep you awake... i can stay up 24 hrs from whenever i take it... even if i'm really tired - i'm sure thats not good to do, but it works.


----------



## Volcanus (Mar 5, 2009)

fellowes said:


> *Remember- I'm not into this drug to get high I just want to lose weight.*


Do you realize what your saying? I and anyone else whose had withdrawls from coke or ice will tell, it's not fuckin worth it. Just be fat and happy.


----------



## ANC (Mar 5, 2009)

In fact go and donate $200 to charity, less money in your pocket means less snacks and food...


----------



## shepj (Mar 5, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> I get prescribed adderall,and I'm not addicted.I don't take as much as the doc prescribes, and I don't take it every day like he prescribes, but, then, I always adjust my dosage on all meds. If he takes a low does for energy,it may help him over the hump.


... "I get prescribed adderall,and I'm not addicted" 

"I don't take as much as the doc prescribes, and I don't take it every day like he prescribes"

Great to know.. I take it you have either ADD or ADHD? Making it a royal-shit-fuck ton harder to get a buzz off of amphetamine.. plus you aren't taking the amount required to shed fat.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 5, 2009)

No, I don't have ADD or ADHD.


shepj said:


> ... "I get prescribed adderall,and I'm not addicted"
> 
> "I don't take as much as the doc prescribes, and I don't take it every day like he prescribes"
> 
> Great to know.. I take it you have either ADD or ADHD? Making it a royal-shit-fuck ton harder to get a buzz off of amphetamine.. plus you aren't taking the amount required to shed fat.


----------



## shepj (Mar 5, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> No, I don't have ADD or ADHD.


oh? I was unaware of other uses for amphetamine other than that, so you'll have to excuse me.


----------



## BloodShot420 (Mar 5, 2009)

and taking 3 pills a week will make you lose weight.... if they are XRs... thats like 3 days of not eating.

people who "abuse" it just use it like coke... you can drink a shit load on adderall and it wont phase you, you'll feel fine... but later, its a different story... you get so fucked up but you cant pass out...not a fun feeling


----------



## shepj (Mar 5, 2009)

BloodShot420 said:


> and taking 3 pills a week will make you lose weight.... if they are XRs... thats like 3 days of not eating.
> 
> people who "abuse" it just use it like coke... you can drink a shit load on adderall and it wont phase you, you'll feel fine... but later, its a different story... you get so fucked up but you cant pass out...not a fun feeling


dude.. the max XR's they make are 30mg. The half life for Adderall XR is 10 hrs. And after those three days of not eating (and prolly not sleeping well).. he is going to eat everything in sight and sleep for 2 days lol.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 5, 2009)

Yeah, I don't really want to get too personal, but an example is narcolepsy.Which I do not have.But it is used for that. And I eat when I'm on it. I make myself. You also have to stay hydrated.


shepj said:


> oh? I was unaware of other uses for amphetamine other than that, so you'll have to excuse me.


----------



## budsbuds (Mar 6, 2009)

Honestly fat boy (if thats alright sorry if i offend) do not get coke. Dont try it. You will be hooked. Once you do coke a step up to meth or crack isnt very far. And you can say you wont get hooked. Everyone says that. I said that. Next thing i knew i was binging on meth for over a month. Thank god I forced myself to quit and got my head back. Shit was way harder to kick then to continue. 


Eat right. Eat less. Excercise more. Dont snack or have soda. Drink water instead of juice n sugary shit and I bet you would lose 20 pounds faster then youd think. I know how you fattys are. Just tell yourself enough is enough or you will be fat forever. Theres more fat chicks these days then normal weight so you have more selection anyway and less competition.


----------



## dbo24242 (Mar 6, 2009)

foood isss goooood.
coke tho is pretty nasty. just imagine what you are using to lose weight. like. you think chicks using saline to get boobs is kind of silly, well coke isn't like saline. coke is like the shit that people buy ak-47s to distribute. babies die from that shit.
problem with coke is addiction. a rat will do coke until it dies before it eats food.
slippery slope, man


----------



## BobMarleySpliffs (Mar 6, 2009)

The only thing meth or coke would do is act as a appetite suppressant but you say you already eat healthy and exercise so this would be ridiculous and at 300lbs you already have a bad heart most likely so increased chance of cardiac arrest also.

Genetics are a bitch, some people work out and exercise like crazy and never get slim or buff, while others can eat donuts and chips all day and have a six pack, this is fact. All you can do is work harder, exercise more and eat less or healthier food period. Drugs could make you loose quick weight but it's only temporary and extremely unhealthy.

I have a friend that got a gastric bypass after years of struggle and worked wonders, but at 18 years old you have all the potential to drop serious weight simply with exercise and diet. It's hard work that's all.


I used to be a hardcore bodybuilder too, off the top of my head here are some super foods that you could stick too, these are what I ate every day for over 8 years :

Egg Whites (no yellow)
Fish (tuna, salmon, and most white meat fish all good)
Any Green Vegetables
plain oat meal
almonds
brown rice
Chicken
White Turkey meat
(some fruits are great as well, but some not so good for a diet)

That's just off the top of my head but if you stuck to only those foods alone for 6 months straight I guarantee you'll loose 30-50lbs off that alone and with hard exercise and that simple diet 80-100 in a year is very possible for a 300lbs man, remember you can't add bread or fatty sauces or anything, no salt, you can add good spices and some fat free sauces for flavor. It is extremely hard to follow a strict diet but the longer your on it the easier it gets.

There's also the juicer diet that works well, get a juicer and drink as much vegetables as you want for a month, no whole foods at all, peels the fat off and is very healthy (it's all liquid but you get all the nutrients you could ever need) but also difficult.

And drink sh1t loads of water, no juice, milk, pop ect.. just water and substitute your coffee with green tea.

If your not dripping with sweat during exercise your not working hard enough. If you loose weight this way you'll feel a hudred times better in the end and better than ever.


----------



## FLoJo (Mar 6, 2009)

bro you cant be drinking energy drinks, taking adderall and crap and expect to make a big change.. 

you have to make a LIFESTYLE change in order to get results and keep them. thats why diets and crap dont work because if you go back to the way you were before you will end up with the same result. 

you are young and fat due to the lifestyle that you lead. the old cliche goes you are what you eat.. and at a young age it is the truth. your body reflects what you eat and how you treat it.

there is not anyone who is your age and your weight that eats low carbs low sugars, high protien, 6 times a day and excercises... they just say they do and put twinkies in their protien shakes and their idea of working out is doing 20 curls.

if you want to make a serious change to your body you have to make a serious change to your life.


----------



## Loafman (Mar 6, 2009)

BobMarleySpliffs said:


> The only thing meth or coke would do is act as a appetite suppressant but you say you already eat healthy and exercise so this would be ridiculous and at 300lbs you already have a bad heart most likely so increased chance of cardiac arrest also.
> 
> Genetics are a bitch, some people work out and exercise like crazy and never get slim or buff, while others can eat donuts and chips all day and have a six pack, this is fact. All you can do is work harder, exercise more and eat less or healthier food period. Drugs could make you loose quick weight but it's only temporary and extremely unhealthy.
> 
> ...


I practice bodybuilding also (smoking weed helps me relax after training), and 'BobMarleySpliffs' advice is good advice. Be strict with yourself and think about your goal at all times, when you wake in the morning, when you are preparing food, when shopping, when working.

For example lets say your goal is to lose 100 lb's, picture what you want to look like at your target weight, this will keep you focused and stop you failing. Eating whole foods will help you feel full, and you will not be consuming empty calories. 5 or 6 small balanced meals a day instead of say 2 big meals and a number of sugary snacks, will prevent insulin spikes (insulin spikes encourage the body to store fat).

I lost about 60lb's over 5 months by eating like this and putting some effort into the weights. I am 5' 11" and weigh around 180 lb's lean, but I was a chubby chap at 240lb's.

If you want to learn more about nutrition try reading 'Burn the Fat, Feed the muscle' by Tom Venuto, it makes sense of the whole excersise and nutrition thing.

Good luck dude......and stay off the bad shit!


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 6, 2009)

You could have said this without calling him names, dontcha think?


budsbuds said:


> Honestly fat boy (if thats alright sorry if i offend) do not get coke. Dont try it. You will be hooked. Once you do coke a step up to meth or crack isnt very far. And you can say you wont get hooked. Everyone says that. I said that. Next thing i knew i was binging on meth for over a month. Thank god I forced myself to quit and got my head back. Shit was way harder to kick then to continue.
> 
> 
> Eat right. Eat less. Excercise more. Dont snack or have soda. Drink water instead of juice n sugary shit and I bet you would lose 20 pounds faster then youd think. I know how you fattys are. Just tell yourself enough is enough or you will be fat forever. Theres more fat chicks these days then normal weight so you have more selection anyway and less competition.


----------



## tsdriles06 (Mar 6, 2009)

if you want to losse weight and you have tryed everything look into lypo, it would be cheaper to do the surgery then spend thousands on a drug that you will never get off


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 6, 2009)

Don't do the surgery.Why would anyone want to fuck up their internal organs just to fit an ideal?Just eat sensibly.Do you know how many complications arise because of that surgery?Not to mention, you won't be very good looking when you lose weight so fast your damn skin hangs off.Then you have to have surgery for that.


----------



## smokinmayne (Mar 6, 2009)

my vote is instead of eating fast food. cook for yourself. drink water with maybe 1 soda a day. run a little or go for a walk, but just stop eating fast food or fried foods. 

ya and fuck lypo


----------



## cream8 (Mar 6, 2009)

im sad to say but at 300lbs..if you start doing blow..your bound for a heart attack..it can happen to anyone. google hank gathers


----------



## Cheech Wizard (Mar 6, 2009)

Hey cream8! you havent been around in awhile.....


----------



## dymd3z (Mar 6, 2009)

Dear sir, you clearly know nothing about being physically fit. I've been working out 5 days a week since I was 17 (I'm now 21) and at this point I look pretty good yet with still a 13% body fat percentage. It takes time and hard hard work, work I know you're not doing, otherwise you wouldn't be obese. Simply burn more than you eat, if you're fat and if have been your whole life I'm willing to bet my entire stash you eat fast weed once a week, if not more. EAT PROPER AND TRAIN PROPER, COKE IS SHIT DON'T DO IT! I'd rather give you workout advice and eating tips than see you sniff a line man, please don't do it.


----------



## DrBrutus (Mar 6, 2009)

Ghost420 said:


> this may sound strage but drinking coffee high makes you lose weight no joke.
> 
> cannabis makes you hungry because the active ingredient THC agonizes the natural cannaboid receptor in your brain and triggers an unknown pathway that is known to stimulate hunger. IE the munchies. However cannabis also stimulates low levels of dopamine which make you feel euphoric. coffee stops the re-uptake(antiaggionst) of dopamine (which is why it is effective for ADD people). this is why if u drink coffee at to early of a high it can make it platau easily. then coffees appitite supressing properties are made to last much longer. these are observed resluts i have had. lost 3 LBs a week.



It may stimulate the munchies, but thc stores in your fat cells dissolving them overtime. Pot also speeds up your metabolism, and though you may want to eat more, you're likely to lose weight on it, being a serious smoker. Ive known fat pot smokers, but ive never known a real pothead that wasnt slim.


----------



## fellowes (Mar 6, 2009)

My mom said i'm a fat fucking loser lol


----------



## anthony6216 (Mar 6, 2009)

Dont do the cocaine shit is whack eventually makes u insane plus u never know what its cut with bong rips and stay away from the munch
peace and 1love,
anthony


----------



## dew-b (Mar 6, 2009)

fellowes said:


> I have been fat all my life and I want to lose weight. I eat healthy and exercise. I've done this my whole life and I am still fat. I don't have a thyroid or any other medical problem like that that would mess with my weight. So I talked to this one guy and he had the same problem so he did coke for 5 month's and lost 112lbs. I was thinking of doing some for a few month's too. Here's the question's. Since I am fat and then speed my heart up with coke wouldn't I have a good chance of heart attack? How much should I start with? How much will the amount to start off with cost? Thanks
> 
> *Remember- I'm not into this drug to get high I just want to lose weight.*
> 
> ...


 get a bike and peddle till you lose what you want. its better to peddle a lot not coasting all the time. riding a bike will help get your motablisim up the higher it is the more you burn. if you can find a bike trail to ride do it twice. when i used to live i dallas i use to ride my bike to a 10mile bike trail that as 10 miles away did it 2 or 3 times every day off. plus ride to and from work. you want to get your heart rate over 180 beats per min.matain that for aslong as you can. rember as you lose fat you build muscel that weights more then fat you want to get your body toned. use light weighs more reps. if all else fails ge a job doing constrution. its hard work but it keeps you in shape


----------



## red420neck (Mar 7, 2009)

dont do coke.. thats dumb! stay green!  or sell some powder and get lypo.. that sounds better.


----------



## cream8 (Mar 7, 2009)

Cheech Wizard said:


> Hey cream8! you havent been around in awhile.....



im always around...lurking i have been keeping real busy though


----------



## fellowes (Mar 7, 2009)

I just tape my moobs with masking tape now and it works perferct


----------



## GordonFreeman (Mar 7, 2009)

if you did use coke to lose weight, as soon as you lost all the weight you would just have wished you were still big, and never have done coke


----------



## fellowes (Mar 8, 2009)

GordonFreeman said:


> if you did use coke to lose weight, as soon as you lost all the weight you would just have wished you were still big, and never have done coke


Why would I want to be big again?


----------



## cream8 (Mar 8, 2009)

its all good you guys he's full of shit this whole thread is a joke!


----------



## LegalizeCannabisHemp (Mar 8, 2009)

why dont you try atkins diet eh.. at least you could eat a bunch of food... just no carbs.. i have had a couple friends loose tons of weight.. although Im not sure how health atkins diet is..


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 8, 2009)

Nice mom.


fellowes said:


> My mom said i'm a fat fucking loser lol


----------



## LearningToHigh (Mar 11, 2009)

If your coming online, to ask if doing cocaine is a good idea youll never lose weight.

You already have no hope. Im sorry.


Start with walking your dog in the mornings, then jog. Then hit up a gym and start working out. 


Remember you can be in shape/strong, and still weigh a lot. If your simply trying to LOSE weight and look like a skinny lanky mofo, then decrease calorie intake, and increase calorie burn.


----------



## Cheech Wizard (Mar 12, 2009)

Yeah, this thread is hurt. Going on an herb site to ask about dieting with cocaine is lame. Get outside, exercise, and grow herb and smoke it. Come correct


----------



## fellowes (Mar 12, 2009)

This is not a joke I was being serious and i do tape my moobs with masking tape now and the only reason i wanted to lose weight is because of my man boobs so all you thinking this is a joke quite frankly go to hell!!! the people that actually helped me thank you.


----------



## LegalizeCannabisHemp (Mar 13, 2009)

Cheech Wizard said:


> Yeah, this thread is hurt. Going on an herb site to ask about dieting with cocaine is lame. Get outside, exercise, and grow herb and smoke it. Come correct


ok going out of your way to comment on how someone else is lame.. makes you even a bigger fuckin lamer.

Now tell me cheech.. where did he post his thread at? 
ohyah in the hallucinatory substances section..u fuckin retard


maybe he is desperate, like ur goddamn mom


----------



## LegalizeCannabisHemp (Mar 13, 2009)

LearningToHigh said:


> If your coming online, to ask if doing cocaine is a good idea youll never lose weight.
> 
> You already have no hope. Im sorry.
> 
> .


wow what a douche bag

so you read what the thread was about.. and have nothing better to do that come hate on someone.. u fuckin prick, Go help someone


----------



## Cheech Wizard (Mar 13, 2009)

Legalizecannabishemp, you are a fucking lunchbag yourself asshole go suck a cock bitch. i wish you could say this to my face so I could smack the f out of you you pussy


----------



## Cheech Wizard (Mar 13, 2009)

Legalizecanabishemp, this kid is a tool. hes probably your fat little brother. Anyway, everyone told him to exercise, we tried to help the fgat little oinker, its either a joke, or the kid is too dumb to live. So, fuck you prick and watch who you call a fuckin retard. I so wish I could reach through this computer screen and fucking teach you some respect pussy.


----------



## Cheech Wizard (Mar 13, 2009)

LegalizeCannabisHemp, You are the one name calling. You call me a fucking retard and Learning To High a fucking prick. We tried to help this porker and you are the one who comes on and calls us names. Why dont you just go away you little bitch


----------



## LegalizeCannabisHemp (Mar 13, 2009)

Cheech Wizard said:


> Legalizecannabishemp, you are a fucking lunchbag yourself asshole go suck a cock bitch. i wish you could say this to my face so I could smack the f out of you you pussy


oh tough guy huh.. how hard you are when your on the other side of the computer..

dude your my fucking hero.. you should be in the UFC

the Ultimate Fag Challenge!


----------



## Cheech Wizard (Mar 13, 2009)

Hahahahah. I think its funny that you call me a fucking retard for telling a fat kid to exercise rather than diet with cocaine. Yes, I said this thread is hurt. It is. So are you. You are a joke to me. You are the lame asshole. Im not trying to act like a tough guy behind a computer believe me. Im just frustrated that I cant beat the shit out of you. Because if some asshole in real life talked to me like that I certainly would


----------



## Cheech Wizard (Mar 13, 2009)

So funny you say people have nothing better to do than hate on a fat kid. We were giving him good advice. Only one hating on this thread is you Legalize


----------



## kindbud17 (Mar 13, 2009)

420ganja420 said:


> crack will make you loose weight really really fast. In fact, coke will suppress your appetite (causing you to loose weight) and so will crack. Smoking cigarettes and drinking will do the same.
> 
> I HIGHLY dont recommend you do the drugs though (unless its like 99% pure coke) because the coke out not is so cut up and dealers add more shit to it (including meth) to get you hooked. Pure cocaine is not that addictive (just about as addictive as weed is). I mean you dont seriously think coke got popular by making you a hardcore drug user and making you feel like shit when your done do you? Go back to the 80's when coke was pure.
> 
> Ask your doctor to give you a medication that will help you with your appetite and then see a physician/nutrition about getting proper exercise and a proper meal plan going. Doing straight drugs will not help you.


 
man coke is not the right way to lose weight, if anything your life will be ruined after three mounths, ive had family members withh the addiction its not something to play with!! 
good luck


----------



## LegalizeCannabisHemp (Mar 13, 2009)

Cheech Wizard said:


> Hahahahah. I think its funny that you call me a fucking retard for telling a fat kid to exercise rather than diet with cocaine. Yes, I said this thread is hurt. It is. So are you. You are a joke to me. You are the lame asshole. Im not trying to act like a tough guy behind a computer believe me. Im just frustrated that I cant beat the shit out of you. Because if some asshole in real life talked to me like that I certainly would



Ok tough guy... ROFLMAO


----------



## Cheech Wizard (Mar 13, 2009)

ohhhhh... man............ Im done with you. I dont argue with little girls


----------



## BloodShot420 (Mar 13, 2009)

nice triple post...

we could use less of that... you are ruining RIU, all of the threads recently end with posts like yours. hateful, and unhelpful.


----------



## Cheech Wizard (Mar 13, 2009)

This little girl called me a f'n retard for telling this guy to exercise and get outside. He also wont stop sending me little bitchy messages.., I agree, these are the people who ruin RIU


----------



## Cheech Wizard (Mar 13, 2009)

Read back through the thread, I was giving good advice and this Legalize said that I am a fucking retard and the fat kid is desperate like my mom??!?!? Im not supposed to react to that? He also said something real out of line to Learning To High. We were only trying to help. Legalize should be banned


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 13, 2009)

BloodShot420 said:


> nice triple post...
> 
> we could use less of that... you are ruining RIU, all of the threads recently end with posts like yours. hateful, and unhelpful.


i'm doing my best to ban all these fools.


----------



## Top 44 (Mar 13, 2009)

Fellows, this is a really bad idea. You may lose weight, but you'll probably lose everything else important to you as well, maybe even your life. Please do not do it. Go to a medical professional, there are lots of safe, effective weight loss methods available.


----------



## fellowes (Mar 13, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> i'm doing my best to ban all these fools.


Thank you


----------



## fellowes (Mar 13, 2009)

Cheech Wizard said:


> Read back through the thread, I was giving good advice and this Legalize said that I am a fucking retard and the fat kid is desperate like my mom??!?!? Im not supposed to react to that? He also said something real out of line to Learning To High. We were only trying to help. Legalize should be banned


 and once more !!!


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 13, 2009)

fellowes said:


> and once more !!!


he was banned.


----------



## LegalizeCannabisHemp (Mar 13, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> he was banned.


you know what Fuck this.. I was sincerly trying to help homie.. I told him about the atkins diet.. 
and when people start saying he is lame .. and calling him names I fuckin snapped...

how are you going to call someone lame.. You read what the thread is.. why do you have to come in here and talk shit to someone who is obviously struggling wit some personal issuses..

Look through my threads.. I try and help people.. but if someone is talking shit.. ill fuckin say something...

I like rollitup, but I fucking hate all these toolbags.. 
The other day.. some chic was asking for help with her LED.. and everyone comes in there and takes over her thread.. saying how much LEDs suck and shit...

another post A kid couldnt find perlite at his local store, so he asked if he could use stryofoam.. everyone tore him a new asshole....
I told those fucks off as well..
if you all want to ban me for telling off people who are already hating..
ohwell big loss for me!

im out..


Quote:
Originally Posted by LearningToHigh 
If your coming online, to ask if doing cocaine is a good idea youll never lose weight.

You already have no hope. Im sorry. ( so its ok to tell someone that the are hopeless)




wow what a douche bag

so you read what the thread was about.. and have nothing better to do that come hate on someone.. u fuckin prick, Go help someone( my reply to him telling fellows he has no hope) 

and I gOT a fuckin infraction for that... Fuck this place


__________________


----------



## floridasucks (Mar 13, 2009)

wow it was worth reading these 13 pages.. that was a good laugh.


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 13, 2009)

LegalizeCannabisHemp said:


> you know what Fuck this.. I was sincerly trying to help homie.. I told him about the atkins diet..
> and when people start saying he is lame .. and calling him names I fuckin snapped...
> 
> how are you going to call someone lame.. You read what the thread is.. why do you have to come in here and talk shit to someone who is obviously struggling wit some personal issuses..
> ...








i banned the kid that was throwing out insults. hello?





two wrongs do NOT make a right. someone is mean so YOU tell them off? where does that get us? all i see is fighting.


----------



## shepj (Mar 13, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> i banned the kid that was throwing out insults. hello?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Personally, he is not in the wrong assuming he is simply telling off other people.. now if he jumps on someone all crazy like and loses his temper that is a different issue. The way I see it is if someone has a legit question and everyone jumps on them all stupid because they didn't know the answer is a little crazy man...


----------



## mastakoosh (Mar 13, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> all i see is fighting.


 seems like all anyone does on here anymore is attack.


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 13, 2009)

shepj said:


> Personally, he is not in the wrong assuming he is simply telling off other people.. now if he jumps on someone all crazy like and loses his temper that is a different issue. The way I see it is if someone has a legit question and everyone jumps on them all stupid because they didn't know the answer is a little crazy man...


he straight up called him a "douche bag" and a "prick". that's name calling and i'm tired of seeing it everywhere. 


this thread is full of hate.

closed


----------

